# Hij vraagt het woordenboek aan de leraar



## DerFrosch

Hoi,

I need your help to understand this sentence:
_
"Hij vraagt het woordenboek aan de leraar."_

Does this mean "_He asks the teacher to give him the dictionary_" ... or something completely different?


----------



## eno2

DerFrosch said:


> Hoi,
> 
> I need your help to understand this sentence:
> _
> "Hij vraagt het woordenboek aan de leraar."_
> 
> Does this mean "_He asks the teacher to give him the dictionary_" ... or something completely different?


Sure, correct, only the English translation adds "..to give him...", while the Dutch original only says: "He asks the teacher for the diccionary". No giving there.


----------



## DerFrosch

Heel veel dank.

So then my understanding was correct after all. And yes, I suppose "He asks the teacher for the dictionary" is a more accurate translation, but if you ask someone for something, then you're effectively asking that person to _give _something to you, so I think it really comes down to the same thing.


----------



## eno2

There's a joke about this giving thing. If somebody asks you politely:Would you give me the diccionary?, then you could merely anwer positively the question about your willingness to give, that is to say, you answer "Yes (I would)", without giving him the diccionary.


----------



## bibibiben

Hij vroeg het woordenboek aan de leraar = Hij vroeg de leraar om het woordenboek = He asked the teacher for the dictionary.

You can add a verb as well:

Hij vroeg de leraar om (hem) het woordenboek te geven = He asked the teacher to give him the dictionary.

It seems to me that the indirect object will be omitted rather easily in Dutch in this particular construction.


----------



## ThomasK

eno2 said:


> There's a joke about this giving thing. If somebody asks you politely:Would you give me the diccionary?, then you could merely anwer positively the question about your willingness to give, that is to say, you answer "Yes (I would)", without giving him the diccionary.


In een cursus sociolinguïstiek leerde ik de term "linguistic choice" voor dit soort fenomenen. Komt heel vaak voor omdat elk verzoek op een vraag lijkt, maar een reactie wil uitlokken, en geen antwoord. "Kun je me het zout even doorgeven?" - "Ja..." antwoorden maar niks doen zouden wij niet appreciëren.


----------



## eno2

Ja, perfect, linguistic choice, maar dat "even" maakt het moeilijk om  niet te willen verstaan wat bedoeld is, want het spoort aan tot directe actie. Als dat "even " er niet stond, zou je terecht  per linguistic choice kunnen antwoorden (in de veronderstelling dat je geen invalide bent) : ja ik KAN je het zout doorgeven.


----------



## ThomasK

Interessante observatie: ik had er niet aan gedacht. Nu, ik zou ook in een maaltijdcontext gewoon abnormaal vinden als iemand mijn vraag zonder "even" als een vraag zou beschouwen, en niet als verzoek. Maar je observatie blijft interessant: die "even" sluit andere interpretaties uit.

(Zou het kunnen zijn dat de zin in het Nederlands een soort samentrekking is van "zich richten tot" [aan...] om te vragen?)


----------

